# Book cover proclivity poll



## LeeC (Aug 28, 2016)

Taking a break from reading today, and another thought hit me, in keeping with my eccentric self of course. 

This is an official poll to gage reader proclivities 
This is strictly a blind study, and no personal information will be gathered from responders. 
Please indicate your choice as the left or the right image.


----------



## dither (Aug 29, 2016)

All through my childhood and right up to the here and now, i was never able to make friends, i loved the great outdoors and spent a lot my time alone. I get a sense of that and all that that entails in the picture on the left.
The one on the right is just titillation.
The one on the left.


----------



## Aquilo (Aug 29, 2016)

On the left, the font does struggle a little with the background, and for people with eyesight problems, the title could be blurred on thumbnail size. I know I struggle a little the line under the title too. The colours on the right are also softer, more appealing, and a little less chaotic (the main images isn't getting lost in the wording etc and background etc). And a woman showing a little skin doesn't make for titillation as far as I'm concerned. She's as beautiful and natural as the boy on the left.

If you retain the left, I recommend shadowing underneath the title, Lee, to bring it out more. With the one on the right, you'd need to watch border spacing as the by line almost touched the bottom. So moving that font up a little would help.

Pros and cons to both.  Which would you choose?


----------



## escorial (Aug 29, 2016)

the essence of the book is Calan..no brainner for me


----------



## bdcharles (Aug 29, 2016)

Unless the book concerns native American warfare, I'd go for the one on the left. Seems more ... personalised. And I like the way the title and author name frame it, top to bottom.  The other one else seems to smoosh the text all in there.

However you may consider a. Making the font solid white and b. Removing the word "by" to make it a little slicker and more end-productish 

EDIT: I only just realised the one on the right is of a semi naked woman! Choose right! Choose right! 

j/k - comments above still stand, though swap "Native American warfare" with something a little more tantalising


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 29, 2016)

The one on the left. The right one seems a little risque. It could be a good cover if she were more clothed and in a more peaceful stance. Having a bow and arrow pointed at you doesn't gather much sympathy for the plight of the Native American or of environmentalism.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Aug 29, 2016)

The image on the left grabs my attention first.  I like the fonts on the right and the child on the left, changing the woman to a young Native American might do the trick


----------



## LeeC (Aug 29, 2016)

Thank you all for humoring me, and for reaffirming my belief in the potential of human intelligence 
The cover on the left remains the actual book cover, and the image on the right was a lark. Not able to get out in the woods like I desire, and oscillating between down and up moods, this was a bit of silliness on my part. I do appreciate your kindness.


----------



## Aquilo (Aug 29, 2016)

LeeC said:


> and for reaffirming my belief in the potential of human intelligence .



Why would choosing left over right be a sign of human intelligence?


----------



## LeeC (Aug 29, 2016)

Aquilo said:


> Why would choosing left over right be a sign of human intelligence?


Maybe objective thinking and discerned depth holding sway over base drives ;-) Nothing wrong with the latter in the right context, but a deceptive ploy in others that's more often than not self-defeating. 

A book cover is the first button pushed in attracting readership, and in gaging how many go beyond to a preview is telling of the audience reached thus far. A humorous play on this that I posted on social media a while back is:


----------



## Aquilo (Aug 29, 2016)

Lee, I understand your frustrations over covers, I really do. But putting the covers aside, the erotic authors you target beyond those erotic covers are peers and colleagues, who face the same struggles as you. Our genre is very wide, yes, but full to the brim of other erotic authors trying to get noticed among a whole host of so-called titillating covers. Both sides face different 'noise' in order to get heard. Where someone might choose right over left here. right probably wouldn't get a look when compared to whole host of "rights" that are available in the erotic genre. 

But if an author chooses to use right, they shouldn't be shamed into thinking it's a lesser choice, or giving in to base drives, in any given context. You choose to sell your novel your way, they choose theirs.


----------



## LeeC (Aug 29, 2016)

I thought that might be how you were seeing it. I'm not making any judgement about anyone, and I'm certainly not disparaging authors for what they might write. One thing I do have a distaste for is deceptive practices, which our materialistic culture is rife with, but I wasn't touching on anything more than me being deceptive in a humorous way. 

I think I have a fair understanding of how everyone struggles to get by in the cultural paradigm we've created through materialistic inculcation, and I'm a lot more sympathetic than you might imagine. I was nursed in a culture that looked on material gain (just getting by for the Jane and Joe Schmoe in the predominate culture) with suspicion. It's the way of life in today's world. 

That's part of the depth few see in my book, because few can look at our culture from the outside and see how we're increasing our problems. We aren't any different from any other life form, but we've gotten to big for our pants, with our excesses spurring accelerated evolution. 

There's nothing wrong with any other kind of writing, to my mind short of those fantasizing about abhorrent behaviors like harming children. Where I'm coming from is the same as (though not in the same league as) the difficulties writers like Aldo Leopold and Rachel Carson faced. That of trying to show how we're harming ourselves. My approach of eco-fiction is to be subtle though, in wrapping a biocentric thread in a hopefully interesting story, so maybe the thoughts will creep in. 

We do need other kinds of writing, because it's not healthy to be fixated on any one thing.

If you were to hear me intentionally disparaging specific behavior, it would be about something like big oil and corrupt politicians trying to bulldoze an oil pipeline through Native American's water sources (think N.D.). 

“_One of the penalties of an ecological education is that one lives alone in a world of wounds. Much of the damage inflicted on land is quite invisible to laymen. An ecologist must either harden his shell and make believe that the consequences of science are none of his business, or he must be the doctor who sees the marks of death in a community that believes itself well and does not want to be told otherwise._”  ~  Aldo Leopold, A Sand County Almanac

“_Man is the most insane species. He worships an invisible God and destroys a visible Nature, unaware that this Nature he’s destroying is this God he’s worshipping._” ~ Hubert Reeves


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2016)

Ahh... "Proclivity"... eh.. boring-ass straight as you might imagine, or not imagine, whatever. She (righty) looks like a model, wrong-position bow, headdress , ooof... smoking body. 
'Book cover'...hmmm, my preference is something more expansive, a world perhaps, being examined. Some sort of original art portraying such. Could have a child. Have to be a really good artist, though. That is a toughie.


----------



## Aquilo (Aug 29, 2016)

LeeC said:


> I thought that might be how you were seeing it. I'm not making any judgement about anyone, and I'm certainly not disparaging authors for what they might write. One thing I do have a distaste for is deceptive practices, which our materialistic culture is rife with, but I wasn't touching on anything more than me being deceptive in a humorous way



Lee, I understand where you're coming from, honestly. But can I ask this, why didn't you use a horror cover to portray the same argument and highlight those deceptive practices? Why not sci-fi ? Why always a focus on erotic images? By your words, the deception is palpable in most things, yet erotica is always used. By repetition and natural default, you potentially keep the blame on novels that rightly and honestly work within erotic romance guidelines. Calan's Eden isn't. The two are worlds apart, as is horror and sci-fi cover.


----------



## Gyarachu (Aug 29, 2016)

Aquilo said:


> Lee, I understand where you're coming from, honestly. But can I ask this, why didn't you use a horror cover to portray the same argument and highlight those deceptive practices? Why not sci-fi ? Why always a focus on erotic images? By your words, the deception is palpable in most things, yet erotica is always used. By repetition and natural default, you potentially keep the blame on novels that rightly and honestly work within erotic romance guidelines. Calan's Eden isn't. The two are worlds apart, as is horror and sci-fi cover.



My guess would be because erotic images are used as a generic sales-enhancer far more frequently than any other imagery. How often do you come across a book cover with irrelevant horror artwork?

Nobody's attacking your genre here.


----------



## LeeC (Aug 29, 2016)

Well, I intended an obvious dichotomy. As to my choice, what can I say Aquilo, a Freudian slip maybe ;-)

-----------

Oh and Kev, there's a world in just that little patch of Maine woods my grandson is looking at. A big picture of our little blue canoe is awe inspiring, but to really understand why one needs to focus in as it were. But then you know all that, being an outdoors person ;-)


----------



## sigmadog (Aug 29, 2016)

While I think the left cover perhaps evokes more of the sense of the story, I think the use of a photo implies a more biographical approach. The right image may be a bit far afield as far as describing the story, but the use of illustration definitely says "fiction".

I wouldn't be attracted to the cover on the right because American Indian Maidens is not a genre that attracts me. That said, I'm not big on child biographies, either, which would be my snap judgement upon seeing the left cover. I might, however, be intrigued by a fictional account of a child who goes on a whimsical magic journey, and that would be better accomplished with a "whimsical magic" illustration.

Also, I'd pay particular attention to the readability and importance of fonts on any cover design.

Here's a cover I did along those lines (the text is made up - it was just a personal illustration / design exercise).


----------



## LeeC (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice work 

I've thought about an illustration sigmadog. Getting back to drawing seems a difficult hurdle to me these days, but if inspiration strikes me I may try. I've thought off and on of illustrating the book, but the effort it would take me seems daunting. 

Thanks.


----------



## LeeC (Aug 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> 'Book cover'...hmmm, my preference is something more expansive, a world perhaps, being examined. Some sort of original art portraying such. Could have a child. Have to be a really good artist, though. That is a toughie.


Maybe instead of a child's eye view of our little blue canoe, you were referring to an idea like the following. An illustration could be a bit more elaborate, but I did this carving for a local Native American museum some years back. 
[click to enlarge]


----------



## sigmadog (Aug 29, 2016)

LeeC said:


> Nice work
> 
> I've thought about an illustration sigmadog. Getting back to drawing seems a difficult hurdle to me these days, but if inspiration strikes me I may try. I've thought off and on of illustrating the book, but the effort it would take me seems daunting.
> 
> Thanks.



Wearing both Author and Illustrator hats is difficult, I agree. But if you achieve it, it's exhilarating.


----------



## TKent (Aug 29, 2016)

Well Lee, the problem is that it might not be base drives that would draw someone to the cover on the right. I'm heterosexual last time I checked but would probably be drawn to the right cover because it is clean and the typography isn't fighting with a busy photo. I simply can't 'read' the one on the left. Anyway, something to think about. Maybe you could find an image that actually does suit your book and try a cover style like the one on the right that is more legible, clean, etc. 



LeeC said:


> Maybe objective thinking and discerned depth holding sway over base drives ;-) Nothing wrong with the latter in the right context, but a deceptive ploy in others that's more often than not self-defeating.
> 
> A book cover is the first button pushed in attracting readership, and in gaging how many go beyond to a preview is telling of the audience reached thus far. A humorous play on this that I posted on social media a while back is:
> 
> View attachment 15367


----------



## bdcharles (Aug 30, 2016)

sigmadog said:


> View attachment 15371



What are people's thoughts regarding the use of the word "by" next to the author's name? My personal opinion is that it could be dropped, so the end product is cleaner and more professional looking. After all, the presence of book, title, and author's name suggests that it is "by" the author. "By" is something my kidz write beside their scribblez. 

Oh, and @ OP I didn't realise this quiz was a test. If the genre was mildly pulpy, mildly erotic historical fiction set in, I dunno, the plains of Dakota or somewhere, the right one would be the smart choice. I make no apology for my base desires  My comments on typesetting still stand though.


----------



## GKGhost (Aug 30, 2016)

LeeC said:


> Thank you all for humoring me, and for reaffirming my belief in the potential of human intelligence



Though the right cover probably doesn't work for your story it is the better one. The writing is easily seen for one while the cover on the left the writing [title, breakdown & author] is lost in the background. Not very... professional. When someone sees a book cover they want things to catch their attention not be forced to squint to see if the title is interesting or the author is worth reading. 

I have avoided plenty of books with covers like the left simply because the cover looks unprofessional, slap together, and that gives the impression that the book itself is literally no better. 


Selling a book is like selling a house. If you don't have any "curb appeal" than you might as well not even try.


----------



## Aquilo (Aug 30, 2016)

Gyarachu said:


> Nobody's attacking your genre here.



When the choice over left or right is taken down to 'human intelligence', suggesting choosing a bit of skin is showing a more base need in readers, it does say a lot about the erotic/erotic romance/romance genres in general, its authors and readers, whether it's meant direct or indirectly.

I don't choose right because my carnal needs are drawn to a bit skin (I'm female and straight). I choose it on multimodal-levels: colours, font, imagery, and base it on previous covers that have sold: what works, what doesn't. If something isn't selling, it's usually down to a whole host of reasons, not just because it hasn't got a bit of skin on the cover. After all, there are plenty of erotica novels out there that use that imagery yet they still don't sell.


----------



## sigmadog (Aug 30, 2016)

bdcharles said:


> What are people's thoughts regarding the use of the word "by" next to the author's name? My personal opinion is that it could be dropped, so the end product is cleaner and more professional looking. After all, the presence of book, title, and author's name suggests that it is "by" the author.




I could take it or leave it. A simple two-letter word has little bearing on whether the overall cover design catches my attention.



> "By" is something my kidz write beside their scribblez.



Hey!


----------



## Terry D (Aug 30, 2016)

Aquilo said:


> When the choice over left or right is taken down to 'human intelligence', suggesting choosing a bit of skin is showing a more base need in readers, it does say a lot about the erotic/erotic romance/romance genres in general, its authors and readers, whether it's meant direct or indirectly.
> 
> I don't choose right because my carnal needs are drawn to a bit skin (I'm female and straight). I choose it on multimodal-levels: colours, font, imagery, and base it on previous covers that have sold: what works, what doesn't. If something isn't selling, it's usually down to a whole host of reasons, not just because it hasn't got a bit of skin on the cover. After all, there are plenty of erotica novels out there that use that imagery yet they still don't sell.



I don't think the 'human intelligence' factor has anything to do with 'multi-modal levels'. It has to do with what readers are looking for in a book. The cover makes a promise about what is behind it. The cover on the right suggests (promises) a fantasy story which has something to do with a sexy, female Native American warrior. Better executed, or not, that cover would not interest me. I choose books based on their content, not their cover design. Now, that being said, within the realm of books whose content interests me, a more well executed cover design can draw my attention. Covers are important, but they need to be faithful to the content of the book, or they are lies. In this case, my 'human intelligence' tells me that the cover on the left probably is more faithful to its eco-fiction concept (and therefore a better cover) than the one on the right.


----------



## LeeC (Aug 30, 2016)

Aquilo said:


> When the choice over left or right is taken down to 'human intelligence', suggesting choosing a bit of skin is showing a more base need in readers, it does say a lot about the erotic/erotic romance/romance genres in general, its authors and readers, whether it's meant direct or indirectly.
> 
> I don't choose right because my carnal needs are drawn to a bit skin (I'm female and straight). I choose it on multimodal-levels: colours, font, imagery, and base it on previous covers that have sold: what works, what doesn't. If something isn't selling, it's usually down to a whole host of reasons, not just because it hasn't got a bit of skin on the cover. After all, there are plenty of erotica novels out there that use that imagery yet they still don't sell.


To put it bluntly, as Gyarachu said, I was not disparaging erotic/erotic romance/romance genres. The best way to make my point about common tastes and wide spread deceptiveness in promotion was the tenuous association I made. That is, save for a much more revealing image that caught my eye  but didn't use out of respect for the broader viewing audience.

Different genres fill varied needs in the general readership. Some may read belief based books to cope with the world, some may read sci-fi in imagining how humans may go beyond or escape, some may read horror, maybe to diminish the horrors of real life, or seeking the extent of humanity's dark core, some may read erotic/erotic romance/romance to enhance that need in the human mind. Hell, I don't know, as Cran has says, "I'm just making this up as I go," and I'm not doing it to disparage anyone else's desires and proclivities. 

Let's face it, a touch of flesh is the most common means of attracting attention, and I used an image that would appeal to what many in the predominate culture would like to see Native Americans as. A tenuous association indeed, and a real lark to me seeing it from a different perspective than the predominate culture. But one small thing many in the predominate culture will fail to recognize in the depth I tried to subtly convey in my book. 

Neither is a touch of flesh intended in a base way. There is beautiful nude artwork with depth, depending on the viewer's eye.

Who wants to hear that humans are simply a liminal thread variation on the evolving theme of physical life, with the same inherent basic drives and limitations as all life forms. I write because I have hope for the human potential. Something I hope a critical mass achieves before their excesses further trash the world my grandson will have to get by in. If I were to write for fame and fortune, or even some extra coins, I'd probably write suspense/thrillers as they're the most entertaining to me, and have a large audience. Rather, in my book I appealed to our "romance" with life, if you can see that, many can't.

We all struggle in various ways to get by day to day, a basic necessity, but nearing the end of my road, and despite struggling with minimal resources, I care very deeply about the world our children will have to get by in. One of the reasons I also devote considerable effort to broadening awareness of other books that appeal to our professed love of Nature, like Donna Mulvenna's (Donnam) book Wild Roots and Duncan Morrison's Hope or High Water. Donnam's book cover is spot on to me. Anyway, seeing over three quarters of a century how we've ravished this little blue canoe we're confined to, it matters to me what our children and grandchildren will come to think of us. You may find in time how our perspectives change when we near the end of our road ;-)

So please lighten up  and I wish you every success.

----------------------------------



GKGhost said:


> . . . I have avoided plenty of books with covers like the left simply because the cover looks unprofessional, slap together, and that gives the impression that the book itself is literally no better. . . .



Umm, thank you for your forthright take. The most difficult aspect of all if finding a compromise that satisfies the greatest number of potential readers.


----------



## Aquilo (Aug 30, 2016)

Terry D said:


> Better executed, or not, that cover would not interest me.



Which highlights how: 





> there are plenty of erotica novels out there that use that imagery yet they still don't sell.


 So why suggest it's down to base need in a reader that drives that choice? There's something else at play too.

There are all kinds of levels that trigger readers. The cover artist will work with the colours, the text, the blurb, then ultimately the content to get the best out of the images being used: it targets in a multi-modal manner, from placements of title, blurb, isbn number etc: everything is usually considered. It's never just about the image because it's never just the image that sells a novel, as you say yourself. And on that score: both covers have pros and cons, but out of the two, the cover on the right utilities more elements, better.


----------

